# CF or SD or ext for video on canon 5d mkiii?



## Capnbooboo (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey there everyone, new here, just checking out the site and asking around if any of you tested CF/SD and external gear like the Ninja etc with the Canon 5D mkiii

I just ordered mine from ebay in Hong Kong, http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110845014774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

My first SLR btw, i have used a mkii and loved it, so now i am looking forward to my saved moneys worth and need to know what memory cards work fast, so far people online seem to suggest Lexar Professional 1000x cards and for external HD recording there are wifi options at 4:2:2 like this http://www.teradek.com/collections/cube and also direct like this http://cgi.ebay.fr/Blackmagic-Design-HyperDeck-Shuttle-SSD-Field-Recorder-/180692809706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a122177ea

so please let me know anything, im also looking for a decent rig and already got this http://cgi.ebay.fr/New-DSLR-Rig-Shoulder-Mount-for-DV-Camera-Sony-Canon-550D-600D-60D-50D-1D-7D-5D-/221151420031?pt=UK_Tripods_Heads_Stablisers&hash=item337da6de7f yeah i know its BUTT UGLY, so im looking around at something with a matte box, fallow focus that i can put on my shoulder and tripod, possibly a cage, i like to get that cinema camera look for weddings.

hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## peederj (Dec 2, 2012)

There is no clean HDMI on the 5D3 until April, so external recorders are not possible until then. When that happens, the Atomos Ninja will be the obvious choice IMO. I love mine with the C100.

Video is not data intensive enough to lock up a cheap class 10 SD card. The 5D3 sadly does not support UHS-1, so buying anything beyond class 10 won't help on the capture end (though it can offload faster with a fast reader). I think 133x CFs are OK for video too, but I use 400x. I would like 1000x CFs because those might handle RAW stills faster without locking up the camera, but I'm not sure.


----------



## JasonATL (Dec 2, 2012)

I favor the faster CF and SD cards mostly because I can download them via my USB 3.0 card reader faster. Slower (Class 6) SD cards would cause problems with other Canon DSLRs (like the 550D/T2i and 600D/T3i). I stick with Sandisk Extreme (not Extreme Pro - though I have nothing against the "Pro"). Never had a problem with the camera writing to Sandisk Extreme's.

I'm looking forward to April's clean HDMI firmware update for the 5D3. I have a BlackMagic Design HyperDeck Shuttle (a very budget-friendly device, but with no monitor - only passing through to another monitor). It records from the 5D3 fine now, except that it isn't at full resolution and is only clean using Magic Lantern's Alpha release for the 5D3. There are some issues that remain to be seen with the firmware update. The biggest issue is how the HDMI output will treat the 24p framerate and whether it will have 24p out or if it will be embedded in the 1080i out. If you don't already have an external recorder, I'd wait to see reports of how each external recorder pairs with the 5D3 when the firmware is updated in April.


----------



## Capnbooboo (Dec 3, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> I favor the faster CF and SD cards mostly because I can download them via my USB 3.0 card reader faster. Slower (Class 6) SD cards would cause problems with other Canon DSLRs (like the 550D/T2i and 600D/T3i). I stick with Sandisk Extreme (not Extreme Pro - though I have nothing against the "Pro"). Never had a problem with the camera writing to Sandisk Extreme's.
> 
> I'm looking forward to April's clean HDMI firmware update for the 5D3. I have a BlackMagic Design HyperDeck Shuttle (a very budget-friendly device, but with no monitor - only passing through to another monitor). It records from the 5D3 fine now, except that it isn't at full resolution and is only clean using Magic Lantern's Alpha release for the 5D3. There are some issues that remain to be seen with the firmware update. The biggest issue is how the HDMI output will treat the 24p framerate and whether it will have 24p out or if it will be embedded in the 1080i out. If you don't already have an external recorder, I'd wait to see reports of how each external recorder pairs with the 5D3 when the firmware is updated in April.


 Thanks for the replies, are referring to Sandisk Extreme CF or SD cards in your post?

I was surprised to even hear about having to choose between cf and sd for performance, i will be using the mkiii 85% out of 100 for video, the rest for portraits, with the 6D, Nikon 600D and who knows what else is around the corner to wait till April sounds like bullocks, not very cool, obviously Canon is playing into the market and like Apple and other major players they probably have great stuff but holding back to see what everyone else is willing to put out for the price range, this is a drag because the only investment one can be sure of is glass here.


i am also looking into the BlackMagic Design "hyper deck", decent price, but again, new stuff around the corner means prices will drop.

Has the hyper deck given you any issues?, is it solid?
For the price of CF cards i cant see why anyone would not get this and rig it with a matte box and all.


----------



## JasonATL (Dec 3, 2012)

I was referring to both SD and CF with regard to the 5D3. I have recorded video on the 5D3 on both types of cards and have noticed no difference. Not to open another can of worms, but if Magic Lantern can provide higher bit rates, then SD vs. CF might matter more and, in this case, a fast CF card is likely to be preferred.

I really like the Hyperdeck Shuttle. It is elegant in its simplicity and provides a nice choice of codecs. It is also inexpensive compared to others. However, if your purpose for getting one is to use with the 5D3, you should wait to buy one until tests are done to verify that it mates well with whatever Canon comes out with in April.


----------



## Capnbooboo (Dec 4, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> I was referring to both SD and CF with regard to the 5D3. I have recorded video on the 5D3 on both types of cards and have noticed no difference. Not to open another can of worms, but if Magic Lantern can provide higher bit rates, then SD vs. CF might matter more and, in this case, a fast CF card is likely to be preferred.
> 
> I really like the Hyperdeck Shuttle. It is elegant in its simplicity and provides a nice choice of codecs. It is also inexpensive compared to others. However, if your purpose for getting one is to use with the 5D3, you should wait to buy one until tests are done to verify that it mates well with whatever Canon comes out with in April.


 the ninja 2 seems so tempting, zebra stripes, pass through video, high res screen, expensive but nice

Anyone here try a 128GB SD card with the mkiii?


----------

